# What's The Fastest You've Ever Driven?



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Let's hear em...PAST stories, please, don't go racing around just to post here, that would be just plain dumb.

This is in miles per hour, btw...for a conversion from Km dividing by .6 should be close enough.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

175 93 saleen mustang(bout sh*t myself)


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

it was around 150 on my Ducati 916 a few years back. fastest i had car was Stealth R/T TT at around 125. havnt since though. ive been a good boy lol

geez, 170's? i have no roads long enough around here to hit that LOL


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Meenchia! 175!! Wow.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

110-ish '93 rx7 TT(Still pulling but intercooler hose blew off.. lol)


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

little over 150 in a bmw 740...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

86-95


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

i wasnt driving but my friend was and that was on highway 75 in abingdon virginia.it has a stretch of road that is strait for almost 4 miles.it is where everyone does there street racing around there.I did not like going that fast and not being in controll and to tell you the truth it scared the sh*t out of me.I will never do this kind of stupid thing again.The guy died shortly after,he lost control and flipped his car tossing him right around 30 yards from his car slamming him into a tree.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

in my 1991 chevy corsica i did 145 downhill, on a yamaha R6...168 passing 15 cars in a 45mph residental neighborhood, and most recently 135 in my VW jetta between spokanne wa and seattle wa... oh and 130 something in a new WRX STI i testdrove (shoulda bought her) as for tickets... one for doing 77 in a 75 and i have never gone over 110 in a boat... that would be fun


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

opps. this is in miles......ssrry, i hit 150 in a Audi RS6 avant , on a track in poland, 
on roads i hit 130mph in my brother prelude...

im still looking for greater speeds..hahah iam a speed junkie..

and for the record ill be turning 17 in 2 weeks.haahah..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

routinely drove my girlfriends new audi A6 at the govener (sp) which is 135mph in all factory non american cars, and 99mph in new american cars... you gotta get a chip to kick that cause most cars arent fun under 100.. im just a speed junkie and love to ride wheelies on my dirtbike (03 CR250) 5th gear wide open about 65 mph... one wheel at 65 for a mile + is more of a rush than 150 in a car...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

125 in a dodge dakota


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

200mph in my Ford Winstar.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

150 plus in a 3000GT, while my friend was asleep in the passenger seat. Once I hit max speed, I woke him up :laugh: As for bikes, Ive had my Triumph t595, and my Yamaha 1000r up around that number. I cant tell you exactly, since the last thing on my mind is usually the speedometer. These were all late at night, so there were only trucks on the road. I dont like being an idiot around other cars like minivans.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im going to have to convert this...

it was between 230 and 240 km\h...so thats like 142-150Mph.

it was in my dads 95 Mercerdes SL500 on the Trans Canada Highway.i was young and dumb...it was pretty f*ckin intense. could've gone faster, but didnt want to die. havent gone near that fast ever since. i didnt even realize how fast i was going. i was just ripping in the fast lane. guess i had my foot down harder than i thought. next thing i know i look down and the needle is almost at the max.lol


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

120 in a 04 dodge stratus.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

I've done about 95 on the highway, then I had second thoughts about it and slowed down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> I've done about 95 on the highway, then I had second thoughts about it and slowed down.


Didnt want to spill your beer?


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

105 going north on I-5 between portland and tacoma in a 86 325 BMW. Only did it for a few minutes or so as i did not need another ticket.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

127 mph on a 1970 RS/SS camaro only 625 were made and my friend owns one, mint condition hugger orange with gigantic rear tires


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

When I was 16 and still with my learner licence and my mom asleep in the front seat I went about 170 km/h in her Caravan in a huge flat stretch of an 80 zone coming back from cottage country. The reason I did it was that there was this ricer kid trying to pass me in his civic when I was doing at least 100-110. He was following me like literally 10 feet behind for several km's and it really started to piss me off. So when he pulled out to pass I floored it and he had no chance. He tried a couple times but I wouldn't let him go, eventually I did. Man was that ever priceless! I drive a civic myself but pretty much all stock, it doesn't look like a premature space ship with all the lights and wings and other crap that the ricers put on.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

105 in a 2005 dodge neon sxt.
112 in a restored 1985 ford F-150 ( my buddy drove next to me, cause the sped. only goes to 85, we were raceing home from work) That was quite a while ago.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

135-140 in my friends talon. Never had my hands start to go numb and tingle from pure adrenalin before.


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, i've had a sh*t ton of cars so we will go through them all....
1.) 1990 Toyota Pick-up, 85mph..had 35in tires and a 4 banger so thats about as fast as it could turn them monster tires.
2.) 1994 Lexus ES300, 125 mph many times but thats when the governer hit and couldnt go any faster..but it was only at 4500rpm so wish i could topped it out since it had a bit left to run through.
3.) I miss my baby, 1987 Chevy Camaro IROC Z28 wit ZZ4 Crate engine, 155mph and the scariest thing i have ever done...car was vibrating like crazy but kept right with my buddies S4 so it was awesome, biggest adrenaline rush i have had, miss that car sooo much.
4.) 1984 K5 blazer, 90mph...was way to scared to go any faster since it was a rotted out POS to drive in the winter instead of the IROC.
5.) 1999 Pontiac Grand Prix GT, 125mph also governed like the Lexus but had tons of revs left also, wish i coulda maxxed that thing out too.
6.) Last and most recent car...2005 Ford Focus ST, 135mph also governed but dont think it has much more in it, was at like 5700 revs redlining at 6800. Suprisingly smooth car but very loud at that speed.

Fastest I have ever drivin in a car was 170 mph







in my buddies Audi S4 with close to 400 Ponies. I would say it was scary but really wasn't since that is the smoothest car I have ever been in, you really lose track of speed in that thing on the E-way..bad for my buddy since he gets lots of tickets in it for that simple reason.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I did 135 in my stock 1991 Camaro. It was about topped out and I kept pushing it but them I had to slow down because a turn was ahead.

Other then that I have done close to 100mph on my fourwheeler many times.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

135mph in the WRX. I won't do that again, it was a little too scarry for me.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

110 mph 91 Camry....I was curious what my lil baby could do....


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

110. During my drivers ed hehe. I didnt know how to control the gas on the pedal and my instructor said "you might want to let up on the gas".


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

140 in a 1973 340 duster


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

As a dedicated gear head im going to tell you that most of the people are going to either lie to you, or give you an inaccurate speed. Most cars Speedometers are not accurate above 100mph.(crotch Rockets are a different story)

Most people think that just because their 88 Ford Tempo's speedometer said it was going 135, that how fast they were going. When really they were only going 90.

GPS Verified:
With that being said, I have been well over 140mph on more occasions than I can count. We were all young and stupid, but I had the honor of being young stupid and owning a TURBOcharged Salee Mustang. And having friends with assorted Nitrous, Turbo, and Supercharged cars.

Top speed would have to be in the 150's... anything more than that and you need a lot of road, and a real solid car. Things get real "floaty" at that speed.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

135 feel the rush,would go faster but freeway wasn't straight enought-02 accord coupe o yah 4 cylinder


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

200kph in a 1994 plymouth laser


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

my corsica, jetta, and the WRX i didnt even use the speedo, all the garmin handheld GPS... the speedo in the corsica went to 85, the jetta was 120


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> 120 in a 04 dodge stratus.


Hahahaha dude

120 in a 90-something stratus for me. Friend of mine got it from his parents and put a turbo on it during auto-class, then spent the rest of the semester swapping out other parts to get it to work properly. Naturally, he ended up breaking the drive shaft or some such thing because they just aren't particularly well built cars meant to handle that kind of stuff.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Lawfficer said:


> As a dedicated gear head im going to tell you that most of the people are going to either lie to you, or give you an inaccurate speed. Most cars Speedometers are not accurate above 100mph.(crotch Rockets are a different story)
> 
> Most people think that just because their 88 Ford Tempo's speedometer said it was going 135, that how fast they were going. When really they were only going 90.
> 
> ...


I tried to convert my 3000gt at the time. The speedo was pegged out at 160, but I would assume its still up there around 150. As for the crotch rockets. I would have to say that they are less accurate than most vehicle in my experience.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

About 105 mph, on the way to southern France, with 6 friends in the back and going downhill: in a Fiat Ducati diesel van


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

155-160 in my 95 Camaro Z28 with a few upgrades


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've always liked quickness more than speed.
Fastest was just touching 140 on a GSXR 1100.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

125... unless u wanna count in an airplane LOL


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

155....the BMW 740i wouldn't go any faster. It makes a trip to Cinci. rather quick.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Mine's 174. My previous car was a 98 Mitsubishi 3000 GT VR-4 with a boost controller, no limiter, pipes, etc. I hit 174 on a 3 mile straight-away in southern MN.
That car was quick and stable up to about 160, but over that it got a little hairy. I only pushed it hard that one time.
I miss that car.....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

165 - Motorcycle, scary thing still had plenty of RPM left. Open highway, straight, between Columbus and Cincinnati. (verified by GPS)

151 - 1984 Porsche 944 Turbo

125+ - 93 Nissan Maxima

Now have a 92 Lexus es300, not sure the limit on that.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

about 175 in my 78 bandit trans am 
hand held gps 
big block 455 olds rocket
low geared worked turbo 400 
290 dead rear end 
speed 160 
pinned 
theres a nice road on long island 
runs along the south shore 
ocean parkway 
theres water on both sides 
nice and striaght
2005 dodge magnum 
129 friggin govenor

hey danny boy you got a ford Windstar up to 200 mph 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
i wouldnt belive it if i seen it 
its not possible 
first off theres a govener 
second off even if you took the restrictor off 
at 120 its a hella ride 
btw how did you know you got it up to 200 
the speedo only goes to 120


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

155 in my 2003 M3....real long straight away on an interstate. I would have kept going buy there was a car about a 1/4 mile up ahead and was coming up REALLY quick, so I had to let off and even brake. I was hoping to hit the governor of 165, but oh well...



Hemi said:


> theres a nice road on long island
> runs along the south shore
> ocean parkway
> theres water on both sides
> nice and striaght


I know that one, it's niiiiice, nohwhere for po-po's to hide, unless they use aircraft


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

werdna said:


> 125... unless u wanna count in an airplane LOL


I was actually having this same discussion with one of my friends and some other people. My friend's grandparents are super rich and he won't ever have to work if he didn't want to. Well anyways, I said 125 driving my old car, he said 140 in some car, then I said well my bike I've been 165 and he's like "i got to ride around in a nascar doing 175+" (problem is its true). Well just to one up him I said "yeah well I went 400mph in an airplane or whatever". He then tells me of one of his parents friends whose stupid rich and has more money than you know what to do, the guy got himself a Mig jet (russian or whatever) and my friend got to ride in the back of it. I'm like whatever, so next time I see his parents I ask them about it and they say its true. (you don't have to believe it or not)


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> 125... unless u wanna count in an airplane LOL


I was actually having this same discussion with one of my friends and some other people. My friend's grandparents are super rich and he won't ever have to work if he didn't want to. Well anyways, I said 125 driving my old car, he said 140 in some car, then I said well my bike I've been 165 and he's like "i got to ride around in a nascar doing 175+" (problem is its true). Well just to one up him I said "yeah well I went 400mph in an airplane or whatever". He then tells me of one of his parents friends whose stupid rich and has more money than you know what to do, the guy got himself a Mig jet (russian or whatever) and my friend got to ride in the back of it. I'm like whatever, so next time I see his parents I ask them about it and they say its true. (you don't have to believe it or not)
[/quote]

Woooow, nice...I bet they are invested in some of the hedge funds I handle. God Bless money.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

buried the spedo dont know actuall speed im guessing about 155-160 as thats the cars stock top speed and i have some modifications done ( firstly governor is removed ) in a 94 z28 ( see pic in my sig )
and thatz scarry as a motha 2 miles every minute and i will NEVER do that again


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

over 130MPH in a 1980 TRANS AM bandit style!!


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

250MPH in my Bugatti Veyron (dreams count right?).


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well my spdoeter stops at 120 but it was way past that.. i guess between 130-140


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> hey danny boy you got a ford Windstar up to 200 mph
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> i wouldnt belive it if i seen it
> its not possible
> ...


dude, you never saw the caravan that smoked the sh*t outta the T/A f-body? ran like a 11 second quarter. anything can be done...

i've done 150 in a modded 94 mustang gt. and i've done 0-100 in like really fast in a 70 charger r/t with a stroker 440, and a roots. that car ran weelies and 9 second time slips.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> > hey danny boy you got a ford Windstar up to 200 mph
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> > i wouldnt belive it if i seen it
> > its not possible
> ...


Ya, I was kidding. Thought more people would get a good laugh off that one


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

we talkin miles per hour

integra=220km/h

SHO=200km/h <-------------too fast speedo is messed up and is off by several km's limiter is at 230km/h much capable of faster speeds

yamaha banshee=140km/h

ski-doo 700 formula Z= 180km/h 3/4 throttle

oh yeah.......1990 S-10 V6 4.3= 199km/h speedo ends at 140...i was racing my friends GTP and i had him beat until 199km/h lol, damn S10
......................................................................................................................


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I cant drive but i was in the car when my dad did 130ish, cant remember if it was in the volvo s60 or the audi estate.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I went about 123 in my mom's supercharged buick regal haha


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

145 in my 05 acura TL


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> 250MPH in my Bugatti Veyron (dreams count right?).


I did 252mph. I would have went faster but I woke up.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> I cant drive but i was in the car when my dad did 130ish, cant remember if it was in the volvo s60 or the audi estate.


well if were talking about passenger speed, i did about 500 mph from newark to london, still took 8 f'n hours


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

116 Civic


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

120 mph in a citroen xsara picasso, bo!!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

190+ MPH on my 04' YAMAHA R1.
Inline 4 banger.

I raced 8 of my good friends on I5 north in Seattle.

We raced from 45th street exit to Lynwood. I won with my R1. I raced a heavily modified 03 999 Ducati, a RSVR Aprilia v-twin, 4 GSXR's of various years, a R1 01' with Machunni carbs, and a 04 Kawi.

I hit 180 about 30 seconds in, we all felw past 2 Washington state troopers and DID NOT stop. LOL.

No one was arrested.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ive done 140 in my old 71 olds cutlass S 350 rocket (convertible)with 5 people in it ....verrrry dangerous and on a bike on a yamaha 600 bout 155-160 est....you cant lift your head up or ittl get ripped off lol


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i dont get why people want to ride their bikes and cares insanely fast on public roads. your endangering others with your stupidity, wanna kill yourself, go ahead but do it on a racetrack or somtn....'


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> i dont get why people want to ride their bikes and cares insanely fast on public roads. your endangering others with your stupidity, wanna kill yourself, go ahead but do it on a racetrack or somtn....'


typically i dont endanger anybody but myself... other than passing a bunch of cars on a bike every time i drive a car about 90 is on a deserted road in montana or idaho, or washington once... typically around 2 or 3 in the morning... i agree it should be me who dies if anybody, and thats the thrill of it...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i dont get why people want to ride their bikes and cares insanely fast on public roads. your endangering others with your stupidity, wanna kill yourself, go ahead but do it on a racetrack or somtn....'


typically i dont endanger anybody but myself... other than passing a bunch of cars on a bike every time i drive a car about 90 is on a deserted road in montana or idaho, or washington once... typically around 2 or 3 in the morning... i agree it should be me who dies if anybody, and thats the thrill of it...








[/quote]

i can live with that...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> 175 93 saleen mustang(bout sh*t myself)










did your windows start rattleing?? about the same in a camaro with an lt1 in it..it was a windy day on the highway, i had a cop on the other side of the thruway getting ready to turn around and come give me some lovin and i had about 5 miles to the next exit :laugh: my windows started rattleing so bad i thought they were gonna break, but i made it hid behind a burger king and about 5 minutes later watched 3 troopers fly by on the thruway







that car was addicting


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i think maybe 35 in a chrystler minivan







maybe 50ft stretch


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I had it burried at 140 mph on my tricked out 98 neon r/t racing a mustang down the interstate. So imagine 150+.

I had it burried at 140 mph on my tricked out 98 neon r/t racing a mustang down the interstate. So imagine 150+.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Liquid said:


> 175 93 saleen mustang(bout sh*t myself)


:laugh: did your windows start rattleing?? about the same in a camaro with an lt1 in it..it was a windy day on the highway, i had a cop on the other side of the thruway getting ready to turn around and come give me some lovin and i had about 5 miles to the next exit :laugh: my windows started rattleing so bad i thought they were gonna break, but i made it hid behind a burger king and about 5 minutes later watched 3 troopers fly by on the thruway







that car was addicting
[/quote]

Lol it was a convertible,did not have the window prob.Just had to wipe my ass!!!!


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Got pulled over doing 125 MPH in Texas damn that sucked!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

115 mph in a 1989 GMC Jimmy

close to 130 mph in 2000 WS6 trans am.. I was watching the road more than the speedo
I perfer to fish tail in 3rd gear rather than push over 100 mph

The TA is my brother's car

View attachment 94899


View attachment 94901


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

'89 S10 - 120 are so (give or take 5 mph) with the speed limitor disconnented along side my buddy in his camero. Doesn't fell safe going that fast inside that truck, my chest felt cold and sh*t. I won't do it again. Sounds like you're in wind tunnel because of the door design, its a rush. Scary though.

'05 Ford Triton STX - 120 mph. Doesn't feel like you're going to back to the future like inside the s10.









92' Stang - 130, didn't want to go any faster although I could have.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Just been in court for doin 107.9mph in a 70 limit. cost me £235 and five points on my licence. I'm counting myself lucky cos that was in my car, I'd been down the same stretch of road on a BMW K1200R with 159mph on the clock, would have been faster if the tw#t in the outside lane would have moved over. 
Its not big and its not clever, but it sure was fun :laugh:


----------



## ramblin man (Aug 27, 2005)

100mph in my first car - (Champagne Beige) Austin Metro down hill on the M3.

120mph in my Vauxhall Astra SXI in a 60 zone (6am).

Not yet pushed the Pug 306 XSI (2 litre, 130bhp).

I never speed any more on the motorways; toooo many speed cameras and CCTV for my liking.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

ramblin man said:


> 100mph in my first car - (Champagne Beige) Austin Metro down hill on the M3.
> 
> 120mph in my Vauxhall Astra SXI in a 60 zone (6am).
> 
> ...


Got to agree with you there mate, I've certainly learned a lesson. I was sh#ttin myself. owt over 100mph in the U.K is usually a ban . I commute to work every day. No licence, no transport. no transport no job, no job, no money for mortgage. no mortgage, no house. no house, no where to keep my piranha








the 107.9mph was in a 2003 astra 1.6 :laugh:


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ive maxed out my Tacoma SRunner several times. My speedlimiter is at around 135mph.

3.4L V6 supercharged 5spd

No more street racing for me though...


----------



## njbudman81 (Nov 6, 2005)

170-172 i use to break the 150 mark everyday. i had a 95 camaro z-28. i had a 2000 mustang gt that did about 155 and i drove like a nut. also i had a 10 sec olds that hit in the 140's in 10 secs

i got tons of stories from those cars.

camaro story

one night i took my buddy for a ride. i jumped onto the highway and took off. a couple seconds later a spotlight hit me from the median. i look over its a state trooper. or atleast a blur of a state trooper. i look down at my speedo and its at 142 and accellerating. i looked over at my buddy and he said "do what you gotta do" so i just mashed the gas and took off. i got a couple mile jump on the cop and hid in a group of cars. like 10 mins later the trooper goes flying by with his lights on. so when he passed i jumped off the highway and went home.

here is when i won a burnout contest in philly

also i pushed 170 in my buddys 2003 cobra work to the balls. over 600 hp and its just bolt ons


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

your my hero







...my IROC was the only reason american muscle i have ever had and didnt have sh*t on either one of those cars...want a T/A soooooo bad


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Yea...I hit like 105 in my Honda Accord Wagon...haha. That's about it though. I may have gone slightly fasteer in my friends Daytona, but I'm not 100% sure, my head was out the window.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Powder said:


> buried the spedo dont know actuall speed im guessing about 155-160 as thats the cars stock top speed and i have some modifications done ( firstly governor is removed ) in a 94 z28 ( see pic in my sig )
> and thatz scarry as a motha 2 miles every minute and i will NEVER do that again


According to my gps, I was doing 164 when I topped out my 94 Trans Am.

Mine felt very stable, but then again, I have about $3000 in suspension mods.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

i've done 155 in my supra many times(usually smokin a domestic...lol), 125 in my civic, 127 in mom's passat wagon turbo, firebird 115, bike around 120(need new front tire, it's cupped)


----------



## njbudman81 (Nov 6, 2005)

i know the suspension made a world of difference for my z-28. actually helped top end out alot. had to figure it would because it was lower to the ground and stiffer. i could go 150 drivin with 1 hand.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

njbudman81 said:


> i know the suspension made a world of difference for my z-28. actually helped top end out alot. had to figure it would because it was lower to the ground and stiffer. i could go 150 drivin with 1 hand.


no sh*t, that's what you do while driving stick........

only things i worry about on the highway are bikes, rx7's, and cops on the side of the road, if there going the other way not a problem. LS1 anything will be pawned, like a plump goldfish vs. a rhom. vette's, cobra's, ss/ta.

Sorry but you opend the door with your one hand action.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

im 15 but my dads old porshe RUFF twin turbo hit 186


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

RAYMAN45 said:


> im 15 but my dads old porshe RUFF twin turbo hit 186


that's a nice. ruf is there in house performance company...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i topped out at about 88 in my 02 1.9 liter single overhead saturn sl1. yeah shes pretty sweet, but im thinking i can shed a few seconds and add a few miles per hour doing some weight reduction.

unofficially though, in my uncles old viper (new at the time), we hit about 120. i still remember he chirped the freaking tires at 55 shifting.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PiranhaStein said:


> im 15 but my dads old porshe RUFF twin turbo hit 186


that's a nice. ruf is there in house performance company...
[/quote]

I didn't think RUF was in house performance. I thought they just purchased porsches, upgraded them with their parts and sold them for more. I thouhgt RUF did so much work on the cars they are considered their own manufacturers.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

That's incorrect. RUF is NOT an in house performance division or Porsche. I would have to see some real documentation to believe that. I have done a fair amount of reading on Porsche and RUF individually and neither have ever mentioned RUF as an in house division.

They purchase Porsches, tune them to awesome levels, then sell them for a big premium.

I hit the governor in my Accord daily (114). Fastest I've been on the interstate was 166 driving a friends 3000GT VR-4. Who knows how fast I've been in town. I know that I got a VW GTI going over 130 in a 45 zone at about 11 pm on the busiest street in Auburn. I am pretty sure on that same road I got a project Audi S3 going faster than 160, but the Speedo didn't work, only the tach. It was AWD and made 650 hp at the wheels. Since it barely tipped the scales at 2000 lbs, I'm pretty sure it was pulling over 160.

Like I said, I don't know for sure.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

ive gone 220 km/h on the freeway 
wich was top speed for a 2005 crysler crossfire


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

HAHA i just found and scanned the biggest ticket ive ever recieved

i was going about 115 and was slowing down just because i wanted to when the cop sitting in the center of teh grass median with his lights off hit me with the radar, my detector light up the i saw the cop turn his dome light on so i started to realy slow down and pulled over, the cop turned on his lights and pulled up behind me then gave me this beauty


----------



## njbudman81 (Nov 6, 2005)

what i meant was a 1 handed cruise. the car was very stable.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

njbudman: What year/model olds? My brother is quite into them, and my uncle now passed used to have a cutlass drag car and a bunch of others for parts/drivers.

PiranhaStein: Is your supra turbo?


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> njbudman: What year/model olds? My brother is quite into them, and my uncle now passed used to have a cutlass drag car and a bunch of others for parts/drivers.
> 
> PiranhaStein: Is your supra turbo?


of course, and I have another but that one needs some help after the previous owner forgot oil.....

Cams, Hog Ported Exhaust side, IC piping, 3" exhaust turbo back, dsm fans,3 angle valve job, Es1oo yokohama's, Rear strut bar, and some custom stuff I built.


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

112 or so in my grand prix... vrrrooooommmm


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

200kmh in my SHO very stable car,hugged nicely to the ground without swaying..

heres me engine...need a turbo,damn winter causes the engine to get dirt all over it


----------



## njbudman81 (Nov 6, 2005)

my olds was a 78 cutless. 355 blown, tubbed, gutted, caged. fast as sh*t and ugly as hell.


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

140+ in my 78 olds cutlass(OLDS not chevy powered) w/a 100,000+mi 403, better heads(wont say) valvetrain noisy as h3ll.

Gettin ready for the strip this summer, shooting for lowlow 12,s high 11's street/strip.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

185 indicated on my '99 cbr 900rr. Top gear pinned on Briley PKWY


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

110 in my moms minivan when my sister decided to race some girl that cut her off..surprisingly it did well in those kinds of speeds..y do ppl underestimate minivan/suv performance..? Some of the minivans go to 0-60 in less than 8 seconds..i still hate them tho..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Still going strong? wow


----------



## njbudman81 (Nov 6, 2005)

actually my buddy had an 98 explorer sport that smoked alot of sh*t off the line. use to eat those little hondas up


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i cant drive but when i was with my cous he went like 118 or 120

dang over 200!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hit a mild 85 last weekend in my boat


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Hit a mild 85 last weekend in my boat


Showoff...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Summer of '01

Was going down to Myrtle Beach, SC with my best friend, his sister and my sister. The trip going I-95 south was nice but somewhat packed with summer travellers; we were traveling in my friends '96 Toyota Camry (which had a top speed of 135), I was driving; Asked my friend whats the fastest he's pushed his car to, he said he's not sure, so I took the initiative to take his car for a speed-test. Travelling through Lower NC and into Nothern SC at 123mph on I-95S

Trip heading back from Myrtle Beach was packed as well, mainly because people were trying to get out of the path of the hurricane. Entire day was rainy and I was getting bored of strolling through traffic so I decided to take the car for another supertest drive. Weaving in and out of traffic going northbound on 95 at 129mph, slowed to 115mph during the torrential downpours.....

STUPID huh? And whats even more dumb was I had my sister and my friends sister in the backseats of the car!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

njbudman81 said:


> 140+ in my 78 olds cutlass(OLDS not chevy powered) w/a 100,000+mi 403, better heads(wont say) valvetrain noisy as h3ll.
> 
> Gettin ready for the strip this summer, shooting for lowlow 12,s high 11's street/strip.


Sounds cool. I can't get enough drag racing myself. Nothing like a friday night or even a saturday/sunday at the strip. Now I just have to get serious and build a car...


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

11.08ET at 124mph in the chevy II, and 135mph in moms cady about 10 years ago, it just wouldn't go any faster.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

145 mph when I had my Kawi ZX7R going to Palm Springs with the guys.


----------

